
C++ Modules in VS 2015 Update 1 - n3mes1s
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/12/03/c-modules-in-vs-2015-update-1.aspx
======
nly
Worth remembering that the C++ standards committee hasn't yet drawn up a spec
for modules. These are MSVC only for now. Clang has its own implementation.

~~~
cjensen
According to MS' blog post, this is based on the current modules proposal that
the committee is working on. Isn't Clang also following the same proposal?

~~~
msbarnett
There are two competing proposals before the committee currently. Microsoft is
implementing one of them, clang is driving the other.

By pursuing implementations of different proposals the committee hopes to
converge on a best compromise design incorporating lessons learned from trying
them out in practice.

Slightly more info in this write up of the Oct 2015 meeting
[https://botondballo.wordpress.com/2015/11/09/trip-report-
c-s...](https://botondballo.wordpress.com/2015/11/09/trip-report-c-standards-
meeting-in-kona-october-2015/)

~~~
cechner
curious - I remember when modules were first proposed I thought Apple was
heading up the initiative, based on their work with Objective-C. I remember
reading slides someone at Apple prepared describing the likely syntax and
everything...

~~~
msbarnett
That is, more or less, the current clang proposal.

------
melling
"Modules are often talked about as a way to speed up compilation."

How much do modules help compilation speed? This was supposedly one of the
reasons Go compiles fast. Swift has modules but I don't believe that it has
fast compilation.

~~~
xenadu02
Those of us on Apple platforms have been using modules for a while now.

They help a ton because an imported module has a pre-baked interface, not a
huge set of header files that get copied and pasted (from the compiler's point
of view). You cant break the module's header with a funky macro either.

